# CPU Fan starts and then stops then again starts after installing Corsair CX 500 PSU



## pradiptakghosh (Jun 11, 2014)

I bought a Corsair CX 500 PSU Last week. After fitting and plugin all the cables in my CPU, I found that after switch on the CPU, the CPU fan starts and then stops at BIOS POST CODE "50" and then again starts WHEN POST CODE reaches "FF" and then continues without any hassels. It is not happening all the time. It happens only when I starts my PC after a long hour break(eg. 1st time in a day). Is my PSU faulty or is this the particular PSU feature? Because before buying this PSU, I have another PSU of Zebronics, I have never faced this situation. Your suggestion is required ASAP.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 11, 2014)

what is your exact configuration? few things to do.
1) reseat ram modules and reset the cmos battery.
2)upgrade your bios.
3)smell mobo for any burned components


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 11, 2014)

it seems like bios error code '50' means cmos error.get a new one just to be sure(it is a big button size cell & cheap local one costs ~Rs.50).


----------



## sanket_cm (Jun 20, 2014)

As Whitestart_999 suggested get a new battery for the BIOS. IT's a small button cell. If that doesn't solve your problem then there is some problem with some capacitor on your motherboard particularly if it's a old motherboard. As capacitors age you will notice this problem more often. 

Regards

Sanket


----------



## pradiptakghosh (Sep 13, 2014)

Finally I talked to Corsair Guys. My Mobo is actually controlling my PSU fan. So I disabled fan controls from motherboard BIOS. Now no more CPU fan stopping. Thanks all for your concerns and replies.


----------

